

Mystery 'alien-like creature' seen in Bristol harbour - buza
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newsvideo/weirdnewsvideo/10497811/Mystery-alien-like-creature-seen-in-Bristol-harbour.html

======
catenate
From the brightness, whiteness, and suddenness with which it switched off, I'd
be far more inclined to think it's artificial.

